# mv ravenswood



## gunga55 (Jun 23, 2006)

I need a photo of the Shaw savill ship MV Ravenswood . I served on this ship in 79 / 80 joining in Newport News and took a cargo of pipeline to Latakia Syria then back to Cardiff.
thanks in anticipation
gunga55


----------



## billythechef (Jan 30, 2012)

*M V Ravenswood*



gunga55 said:


> I need a photo of the Shaw savill ship MV Ravenswood . I served on this ship in 79 / 80 joining in Newport News and took a cargo of pipeline to Latakia Syria then back to Cardiff.
> thanks in anticipation
> gunga55


Hi ,its a small world,I joined the ship in Cardiff that same trip,I have a photo on my FB page and will ask my wife to upload it for you,the lads had just painted her the week I took it,I had a great trip and went all over the place,good days,cheers Bill


----------



## Fred Rance (Jan 2, 2013)

*Ravenswood*

Gunga55 i joined it that year flew out to Brest and stayed on it for nine months and come off in Cardiff, i was AB with Tug wilson, Danny,
Alfie Bass, etc did the captain die and we buried him in the Med somewhere ?


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Fred Rance said:


> Gunga55 i joined it that year flew out to Brest and stayed on it for nine months and come off in Cardiff, i was AB with Tug wilson, Danny,
> Alfie Bass, etc did the captain die and we buried him in the Med somewhere ?



Fred, if its the same Tug Wilson I knew, he died about 4 or 5 years ago.
He left the UK and went to live in Perth,OZ. I knew Tug when we were young kids back in the forties.(Pint)

P.S. Forgot to mention. A big welcome to the SN.


----------



## billythechef (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi Fed & John,

I cant recall your name being mentioned but Tug and a guy called Jay stayed on after Cardiff for another 6 months,and spoke regularly of Danno and Alfie Bass who I think I may have sailed with a few years later,and John Rogers if it is the same Tug he was ex Royal Navy and a true Gent and Im sorry to hear of his passing,a real character!I also sailed with a Bosun in Shaw Savill From Manchester called Tug Wilson,both really good guys.It was a long time ago so not sure what became of them,met up with a guy who was nicknamed Spiv who was on there for the 6 months with me,was a good trip down memory lane,a great ship although very dodgy in the weather if memory serves ,

best Regards Bill


----------



## Fred Rance (Jan 2, 2013)

bill, thats right tug was ex royal on subs if i recall and jay was from putney, did not know that tug died, he was a good bloke, you must of took over from alan he was a kiwi and a very funny queen and we did drink a lot, ha


----------



## billythechef (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi Fred,

I was a junior rating on there and I do remember the Kiwi guy,although never sailed with him,he had a good rep as a fantastic Cook throughout the company,it was a big Maltese guy who relieved him,then Cyril Hannon joined as Cook about a month later


----------



## Feather (Oct 31, 2017)

Hello gents, 
Was looking for info about M.V. Ravenswood and came across this site - between about 1979 and 1982 I did three trips on Ravenswood, one each as 4th, 3rd and then 2nd Engineer. Had some good times on there especially with the 3rd Mate "Wee Shuggy" and that mad skipper Brian Walmsley, the 1st Mate "Yossel John" and the Ch.Elec Fred Lewis. Was a decent ship but the engine room could be hot - especially working on that Mitsubishi-Agasaki main engine in Mexico in the summer time!


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

gunga55 said:


> I need a photo of the Shaw savill ship MV Ravenswood . I served on this ship in 79 / 80 joining in Newport News and took a cargo of pipeline to Latakia Syria then back to Cardiff.
> thanks in anticipation
> gunga55


Better late than never


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

feather said:


> hello gents,
> was looking for info about m.v. Ravenswood and came across this site - between about 1979 and 1982 i did three trips on ravenswood, one each as 4th, 3rd and then 2nd engineer. Had some good times on there especially with the 3rd mate "wee shuggy" and that mad skipper brian walmsley, the 1st mate "yossel john" and the ch.elec fred lewis. Was a decent ship but the engine room could be hot - especially working on that mitsubishi-agasaki main engine in mexico in the summer time!


----------



## billythechef (Jan 30, 2012)

I was on her 1980,jan /June,went to southern States,Veracruz,also remember Corner brook and Brian Walmsley ,he was a good guy happy days


----------



## Feather (Oct 31, 2017)

Hello Billy,
I did a short trip on Ravenswood as 3rd Eng towards the end of 1980 - having trouble recalling who was onboard now but remember the Ch/Eng was Tony Robinson (ex-PSNC and now deceased) and I got pulled off after just one round-trip to go to Cairn Leader as 2nd Eng. Then rejoined Ravenswood in around April 1981 and did the GP charter run from Montrose to Spain, Venezuela, Vera Cruz, Houston, Baton Rouge and then up to Eastport in Maine before Brake and back to Montrose.
Brian Walmsley was dangerous as he could drink in the bar all night and still be all fresh and full of beans the next day while the rest of us were dying. Will never forget him bursting into the bar with an arm full of cassette tapes and standing in the doorway saying "tonight is Walmsley's disco night and nobody leaves !!!"
Happy days.


----------



## billythechef (Jan 30, 2012)

Feather said:


> Hello Billy,
> I did a short trip on Ravenswood as 3rd Eng towards the end of 1980 - having trouble recalling who was onboard now but remember the Ch/Eng was Tony Robinson (ex-PSNC and now deceased) and I got pulled off after just one round-trip to go to Cairn Leader as 2nd Eng. Then rejoined Ravenswood in around April 1981 and did the GP charter run from Montrose to Spain, Venezuela, Vera Cruz, Houston, Baton Rouge and then up to Eastport in Maine before Brake and back to Montrose.
> Brian Walmsley was dangerous as he could drink in the bar all night and still be all fresh and full of beans the next day while the rest of us were dying. Will never forget him bursting into the bar with an arm full of cassette tapes and standing in the doorway saying "tonight is Walmsley's disco night and nobody leaves !!!"
> Happy days.


Hi,wow we did Baton rouge as well the trip I was there ,the only time I went up the Mississippi They painted the funnel to GP ,remember that well as charterers had a bash on board,cant remember the order but we came back to Europe ,Bremen ,brake ,montrose and I paid off in Leith,can only remember 1 engineer ,scot guy called Archie ?,chief mate was John Spurgeon ,a gent,I always remember the good ones ha ha,other than that I remember most of the crew but not officers there was loads in those days I was also on Roebuck and Riverina before and after ,not such a good trip on the Riverina


----------



## john miller (May 2, 2019)

Hello
I did 16 months on the Ravenswood as AB, 1979-1980.
My nickname was J.
I see some very familiar names. Very sorry to hear about Tug.
I used to visit him and his old sub mates in Little Chalfont but we lost touch over the years after I came to Canada.
I remember Alfie and Danny and Paul Rance (WODKA). Is that Fred?
Great times, great ship.


----------



## john miller (May 2, 2019)

I remember Georgia Pacific made a cake with a picture of Ravenswood done with icing. I have a photo of it somewhere, i'll try and dig it out.
The captain did die in the med. and we had to put him ashore in Valetta.


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

Only RAVENSWOOD data I found, get 6802.built 1977 by Dae Sun SB & E Co.Busan.renamed 1982 SOUTH FAITH.1987 ST.PAUL RIVER.1988 AFRICAN GLORY.2000 MED GLORY.scrapped 2011.owned by Dee Nav Ltd.Gbr Newcastle.


----------



## billythechef (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi John 

I remember you as J , and remember Tug , so sad he’s passed , I was galley boy on there, the Cook was Cyril ? Remember him?I hooked up with an AB who was nicknamed Spiv on there ,he came up here for a few days and we chewed the fat ,good lad, hope your well , I have fond memories of the cargo boats ,and I remember being in awe of that cake!Happy days bestregards Bill


----------

